# Cool Season - What I learned in 2017



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

This thread is to reflect back on the 2017 season and share what you have learned.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I learned 2 big things this year. Proper watering of 1" to 1.5" and how to actually put that water on the ground efficiently. TIP: Head to head coverage is still key, even with an impact sprinkler.

I also learned the value of a proper preventative Fungicide routine, and differences between the FRAC classes. It's a lot easier to prevent Brown Patch than it is to cure it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

1. When seeding for a reno, roughing up the soil is the way to go. Set the dethatching machine or slit seeder to cut deep. Seeds like a nice, comfy seedbed.
2. The difference between underwatering and overwatering while seeding can be difficult to determine.
3. Tackifiers can be really helpful for holding everything in place, but there is only so much that can be done for puddling in low spots in the lawn.
4. Addressing low spots in the lawn is the way to get things to the next level.
5. Peat moss is magical.
6. Soil seems to operate like a massive collection of interrelated networks. Affecting one part of the network with an added nutrient may have an effect on other networks (still working on this one).
7. Worms are good.
8. TLF rules.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Brand name seed blends intentionally include junk grass like annual rye.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

social port said:


> 1. TLF rules.


Edited this for you. :lol:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

In the PNW west of the cascades apparently we cant grow ***? 
I still want to test this theory using a shade/disease resistant variety like Bewitched in a mix of elite Rye, im not crazy enough to try a mono stand out here. I believe all the Oregon State agricultral documents say not to bother because its too wet here 7-8 months out of the year and it gets diseased and out competed by other grasses. I still want to test this theory as all the documents were from a decade ago, and a lots changed it seems in *** grasses.

Can you overseed *** into rye? My thought was to cut the rye down real low, PGR it to slow it down and seed some *** and see if it took...waste of time?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I learned how awesome plant growth regulators are for my lawn mowing sanity.

Next year? Next level spray applications if I can get a good spraying setup.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I learned to be more vigilant with preventing fungal issues.

Also not to wait too late in the year when top growth slows to a crawl to spray tenacity, because it needs a few weeks to grow out the whitening when blanket spraying. Between the tenacity whitening and late season rust I only got a short amount of time to see the true colour of the grass in my reno.

Oh and thanks to TLF, I also learned I really like super low cut reel mowed cool season grass, and would love to give it a try in the future.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> ..... I also learned I really like super low cut reel mowed cool season grass, and would love to give it a try in the future.


Yes..... YES!

:nod:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Next year? Next level spray applications if I can get a good spraying setup.


Can't wait to see what you come up with over the Winter :thumbup: I'm going this route too BTW


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Learned never to water at night, was doing that for years. Learned how to overseed, how to properly kill weeds, how to dig up fescue clumps, proper mowing heights.... tons of things. Never really knew anything before amd just used to guess. Thanks to those on here who helped make 2017 a success!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I also learned I really like super low cut reel mowed cool season grass, and would love to give it a try in the future.
> ...


Lol, yeah between you and Pete you've given me something new to want to try and then obsess over.


----------



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

3 things for me :

*First :* proper mowing height for my lawn.
*Second :* I do like making nices stripes !!!
*Third and the most important :* I realy enjoy to mow my lawn

Here in Quebec, we already have snow, and i do miss my lawn. So now i watch others people on youtube, mowing their lawns. :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I also learned I really like super low cut reel mowed cool season grass, and would love to give it a try in the future.
> ...


Alright Sally Albright. Keep it down, this is a family friendly, work safe forum, donchano. :shock:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


Ha ha. Thanks ridgerunner. This made my day.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


You're very welcome.  
For those unfamiliar with the reference:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My 2017 eye opening is thanks to Pete1313. Mowing low a KBG is a possibility. I switched to 2in hoc at the start of the summer. It helped with airflow and kept the lawn moisture related fungus free.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Prg/kbg looks great mowed reel low as there's lots of motivation here for the 2018 year.

Already purchased a greens mower from a great member here (pete1313) and I'm very excitied for what's to come.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Oh and thanks to TLF, I also learned I really like super low cut reel mowed cool season grass, and would love to give it a try in the future.


I think reel mowed KBG would do really well in your climate. :thumbsup:



g-man said:


> My 2017 eye opening is thanks to Pete1313. Mowing low a KBG is a possibility. I switched to 2in hoc at the start of the summer. It helped with airflow and kept the lawn moisture related fungus free.


Your welcome! Low mowing does help with foliar diseases. It can be more at risk for soil diseases such as summer patch by reel mowing low. Excited to hopefully see you reel mowing next year.



ABC123 said:


> Prg/kbg looks great mowed reel low as there's lots of motivation here for the 2018 year.
> 
> Already purchased a greens mower from a great member here (pete1313) and I'm very excitied for what's to come.


Excited to see the new machine in action!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

1. Renovations are a lot of work, even little ones.
2. There's always going to be something else to buy.
3. Not a fan of fungus.
4. Spraying herbicides or fire in flip flops is not smart.
5. I enjoy lawn care but I'm glad for the break.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Next year? Next level spray applications if I can get a good spraying setup.
> ...


I also am anxious to see what you spray and how


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Can you overseed *** into rye? My thought was to cut the rye down real low, PGR it to slow it down and seed some *** and see if it took...waste of time?


No, this isn't really possible assuming the rye lawn is established.

This study tested the feasibility of converting perrenial rye plots into kbg via overseeding. They slit seeded and applied PGR. The KBG did germinate, but never reached maturity and died off.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That study is around ammonium sulfate instead of kbg oversees into prg.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

First, I've learned what a great resource the people here on TLF are. Thank you all.
Secondly, I've learned how important the winter N application is to my KBG lawn. For 6 years I had followed common advice to winterize, then due to RL issues I haven't applied a winterizer the past two years (I have done it this winter) as per the Wisconsin studies and others- the science doesn't support the need or benefits of a winterizer. So I assumed I was GTG w/o it. Well, regardless of the science, my lawn has significantly suffered in the years following the absence of winterizing the proceeding year.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Just adding to everyone else said, TLF is wonderful place for learning, inspiration and jealously of some amazing turf.

1- Fungus will put you in your place fast. I missed a couple apps / weeks of Serenade and Companion in mid and late-July and paid the price.

2 - Trying a small reno in the middle of a drought is stressful, especially when your away on vacation. Trying to explain to your neighbors that it needs to be lightly watered several times a day but not completly drenched....yeah, they looked at me like I was crazy.

3 - I say this now, but I am ready for break in lawn care. Been a long season maintaining the turf. We barely had any measurable rainful all summer long but it was still humid as all get out. Many early mornings manually watering the lawn before work. Working with local irrigation company planning on an install this spring (yay)!!!!


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> That study is around ammonium sulfate instead of kbg oversees into prg.


What? I've tried clicking the link on different browsers and computers and it goes to the correct one for me. Are you saying it goes to something else for you?

If it still doesn't work, try googling the title: "Conversion of Ryegrass Fairways to Bluegrass: Impossible Dream?"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ha ha ha, this is weird. All of their articles have the same name. They are called ticpdf.pdf . My browser opened an article it had previously downloaded instead of downloading it again. I forced it to download and your link is correct.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> ... I've learned how important the winter N application is to my KBG lawn. For 6 years I had followed common advice to winterize, then due to RL issues I haven't applied a winterizer the past two years (I have done it this winter) as per the Wisconsin studies and others- the science doesn't support the need or benefits of a winterizer. So I assumed I was GTG w/o it. Well, regardless of the science, my lawn has significantly suffered in the years following the absence of winterizing the proceeding year.


Thanks for providing your experience on the application of the "after top growth stops" fertilizer -- I've been on the fence about whether or not to make such an application this year -- been having issues with snow mold in recent years since starting the "after top growth stops" application and have been thinking about not applying it this year -- now I'm even less decisive about the matter! :?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I applied my winterize a touch too early I think. I took off a little growth yesterday when mulching leaves. I'm not concerned though as the growth has slowed significantly and I believe it is nearly dormant.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

1. Use spring pre-emergent with less (or no) nitrogen. Especially after the extra dose of late fall fertilizer the year before.
2. Turn down the late fall fertilizer, but use the same amount earlier in the fall.
3. I really needed to dethatch and aerate (never had such a need to dethatch my other lawn, only aerated). This let a lot more water down to the soil.
4. Rachio works great for controlling how much water, but watering too early in the morning and poor soaking due to thatch caused some rust.
5. The junk that has been driving me up a wall in my backyard is bentgrass and I'll become better acquainted with tenacity next year.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

1) I learned what grubs are and what they are capable of
2) I learned to love the smell of Milorganite 
3) I learned what quack grass and annual rye grass looks like along with several broadleaf weeds
4) I learned trying to keep a nice backyard with a dog is going to require me to train her where to do her business. (Working on this and so far so good)
5) I learned about Tenacity, 2-4D and other herbicides and when you can and cant use them.
6) I learned there are others that watch youtube videos of guys striping their lawns and that is OK and I am not crazy (at least among you all) 

I cannot wait for the 2018 season! Thanks to everyone here for all the help!

Jesse


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

What did I learn in 2017? Everything that I now know. I knew my lawn was a mess, but when I finally figured out it was mostly weeds that's when it all clicked for me and I started to become interested in lawn care.

From my renovation this fall I found out how important fall seeding, proper preparation, quality seed, and peat moss, are to a successful outcome(as well as proper watering). Before I knew much about lawn care I aerated and overseeded with a mediocre seed this spring. I gave it the water it needed and it grew, but of course the hot summer cooked it and it was done for.

Next up for me to learn is fungicides, correct use of them to prevent resistance, and try and come up with a plan/program for preventative applications for next season so that my new lawn doesn't get hit (or maybe not hit as bad).


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Can you overseed *** into rye? My thought was to cut the rye down real low, PGR it to slow it down and seed some *** and see if it took...waste of time?
> ...


So what would be the best course of action for ***+Rye in a new plot? A lot of blends have *** + Rye? Does the *** even stand a chance in that scenario? From what ive read the *** needs to be like 50% by weight of the mix to stand a chance not getting dominated out by Rye?

I was hoping to buy some Bewitched and blend it with a 3 way Rye blend i can get locally that has like 3 of the top 5 seeds for our area in 2014 NTEP and i did my back yard in.

And no i cant do a mono ***, from all i can tell most sources say not to bother with *** out here in the wet PNW because of shade/rain issues, my hope is that Bewitched or some other newer disease/shade variety that wasnt around in 2010 when the Oregon State article was written may stand a chance. I dont want to risk the entire thing dying off and dealing with the HOA


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I learned a ton this year, but I think my single biggest revelation was PGR. At first glance, regulating growth sounds counterintuitive, but it's exactly what my transition zone loving KBG cultivars needed. I also learned how much easier it is to spray (vs broadcast spread) small apps of nitrogen. And, finally, I also learned the ins and outs of the reel low cut and hope to dabble one day. I sit patiently awaiting a hit on my Craigslist reel search alert.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> I sit patiently awaiting a hit on my Craigslist reel search alert.


Take a look at Global Turf Equipment Auction | Nov 2017. :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

1) Test germination of your seed. I have a nearly failed reno to show for not doing this.
2) Philes fertilizer regimen, Alfalfa pellets, and Milk do wonders on a reno.
3) Make sure it's a fungus and not grubs, even if you've never had grubs.


----------



## free_safety (Dec 11, 2017)

Been using grass seed for 20 years. 2017 was the first time I used sod.
#success


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

1. Learned to spray PGR. Exceeded my expectations!
2. At first signs of fungus, bring the heavy guns. Patience and moderation were a bad idea.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

1. If you never applied WDG pre-emergent, make sure to read the label and then confirm your number on TLF
2. If you skipped #1, then lots of stress and anxiety ensues after realizing you applied a years worth of pre-emergent at a time you want your lawn to strive
3. If you are not sure about anything, just ask TLF
4. I am not crazy and alone (just look at TLF, there are plenty of us) just because I want a nice lawn
5. patience, things wont be perfect in on season, so for bigger issues, tackle one thing a year, get it right and then focus on the next issue the following year
6. i learned there is a whole lot involved with stepping up my spray application game, time to get the upgraded wand.


----------



## free_safety (Dec 11, 2017)

I learned that gasoline kills cicada killers


----------

